# Kawasaki fc540V not getting spark



## Toolbox91 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is driving me crazy and the grass is growing tall lol. I know its not a "
tractor" but I have a bunton walk behind mower. It has a Kawasaki fc540v engine on it. I bought it about 2 months ago and it has worked flawlessly up till now. I went to start it about a week ago and it wouldn't get going. Upon inspection I found there was no spark. It had a new spark plug as of a month ago. I took the ignitor into local mower repair shop and they tested it and determined it to be good. I tested the coil with multimeter and I believe it to be good however I could be wrong. 

What else controls the spark on these engines? I am stumped.


----------



## hustler54 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ground wire from coil or ignitor, should be just a ground. Just unhook it and try and crank. If it fires, check for chaffing. Next would be safety switches, just use a jumper wire to jump the plug. BUT DO NOT OPERATE IN THIS MANNER!!! Only use to diagnose a problem, then fix the problem. If it's an NGK plug buy a new one, should be a BPR5ES. I don't know what it is but NGK's are fickle lil' buggers some times. This is just the basics things I could think of that will drive you crazy and feel slightly smaller once you figure it out. Hope this helps, but let us know.


----------



## Toolbox91 (Apr 17, 2013)

I tested the coil again and found the factory specs online. It seems the resistance values are not exactly within the factory spec range. Would this cause the coil not to fire at all?


----------



## Toolbox91 (Apr 17, 2013)

The spec range is 10.9 - 16.3k ohms. test shows 18.5K ohms. would that be enough to cause it to not fire?


----------



## hustler54 (Jul 7, 2013)

Possibly, just like on my 8n, if too much resistance (ohms) is in the system, weak or no fire. I looked up the part on a site and shows a price of about 54.00, could be more or less depending on your location and dealer. Buying the coil will probably fix it but just double check the simple things to rule out any other possible causes of your problem, most are free or really cheap to do, cheaper than a new coil. I say that from experience, nothing worse than a no fire condition buying a coil, and still having no fire! If everything checks out, go ahead and buy the coil. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## randywiese1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Problem...no spark on a Kawasaki fc540v 1986 17hp.? in your posts hustler54 01-17-2003...says to check other simple things b4 purchasing a new coil...what are they? Also, are my resistance specs for the coil 10.9-16.3ohms? the other thing I was how do I check the resistance using a meter. ignition on or off...should I remove b4 testing? what about the stator?...how do I test this?.....


----------



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

I am having the same proplem with this old rust bucket JD 180

Kawasaki fc540v-B800...I have current going to the coil but

nothing going to the spark plug..I am thinking coil,?? But all the

searching I have done,I come up empty handed..There has got to

be parts available ?From my understanding this engine was for

john deere only..thanks for any help..:dazed:

IS THERE SUPPOSED TO BE JUICE GOING THRU THE LITTLE WIRE GOING TO THE COIL OR NOT ??????????????


----------



## ArkyBass (May 25, 2014)

There's a little piece called an ignition coil trigger also called an igniter and ignition module. Its solid state and no test except to try a new one. I replaced mine two years ago and thinking I need another one now. I can see spark at the plug but its not hot enough. 

Probably your problem as well. I think I paid 50-70 for special order at the mower shop I'm seeing a M70114(JD part number) on ebay for 18.00 going to verify its the right one before splurging.


----------

